# Dish Network on 6 foot Dish? LNB setup



## rdjam (Oct 28, 2006)

Help - I don't know the best spot for this, so I'm trying general discussion first.

I just moved back from the UK to just off the East coast of the southern US - southern Bahamas.

Because the Dish Network footprint is not ideal here, I am setting up an 8 foot dish.

But the local satellite guy says that the double and triple-LNBs for Dish won't work on the bigger dish and that I have to set up THREE dishes if I want all my HD goodies.

Can someone tell me what to make of this?

THANKS!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I think that your local expert would be your best source of information about what's available in your area and how to get it.

Those multiple-LNB Dish Network dishes we use on the mainland are based on elliptical dishes that reflect enough signal to each focal point. That BUD is almost certainly designed for a single point.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Miami should be no problem for a regular size dish, actually two regular size dishes if you want HD. One will pick up both 110 and 119, the other 61.5. I am about 150 miles north of you and that set up works fine here. The footprints are actually quite good in Florida.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And if you are DIY person, you could use three separate LNBFs and custom holders for find those spots for side LNBFs - with the dish's size it will be good enough for obtain stable signal.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rdjam said:


> I just moved back from the UK to just off the East coast of the southern US - *southern Bahamas*.


E* isn't designed to cover outside of the US --- especially the satellite carrying HD at 61.5° . I'd follow FTA Michael's advice, find someone locally who has been able to receive the signals.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Miami should be no problem for a regular size dish, actually two regular size dishes if you want HD. One will pick up both 110 and 119, the other 61.5. I am about 150 miles north of you and that set up works fine here. The footprints are actually quite good in Florida.


They are good for south and central florida but not north florida. I am still pist that they moved the big four to spots way back when. 

And the HD big four on 110 do not reach north fla as well. 

I may end up "moving" to orlando or tampa when e* loses DNS. there is no way I am going live with just the crappy JAX locals!


----------

